# Portar o portar-se



## Twist-ful

Bon dia:

En el sentit de “traer”, és el verb portar pronominal o no? En les següents frases, seria millor usar portar o portar-se?

(En el context d’un col·legi on el professor ha comprat una incubadora per criar uns pollets.)
- Papá, el professor diu que tres setmanes després que neixen tots els pollets, els nens que vulguin y si els papás diuen que sí, poden portar-ne (portar-se’n) un a casa. Jo puc portar-hi pollet (portar-m’hi) un pollet?

Perdoneu si el context sembla una mica rebuscat, però és el primer que se m’ha acudit.

Gràcies


----------



## Penyafort

No estic segur que es correspongui gaire el que vols dir amb l'exemple, perquè en l'oració el nen *s'emportaria *un pollet de la incubadora a casa seva. És a dir, el verb aquí seria *emportar-se* (o _*endur-se*_).

_- Papà, el professor diu que tres setmanes després que neixin tots els pollets, els nens que vulguin, i si els papàs diuen que sí, poden *emportar-se*'n un a casa. Jo puc *endur-me* un pollet? (Puc endur-me'n un, de pollet?)_​


----------



## Xiscomx

Aquí va la meva:
—Papà, el professor diu que tres setmanes després que nesquin els pollets, els nins que vulguin, si els papàs volen, se'n poden endur un a casa. Jo, què en puc agafar un de pollet?


----------



## Twist-ful

Gràcies al dos. Ara he vist que l’exemple que vaig posar no correspon bé amb allò que preguntava. De totes formes, m’heu ajudat a aclarir el dubte que tenia.

Entenc que en l’última frase que va escriure Penyafort (jo puc endur-me’u un, de pollet), també es podria fer servir el verb emportar-se. És així?


----------



## Penyafort

Twist-ful said:


> Entenc que en l’última frase que va escriure Penyafort (jo puc endur-me’u un, de pollet), també es podria fer servir el verb emportar-se. És així?



Correcte. I per a bona part dels parlants, _portar _i _emportar-se_ són més comuns que no _dur _i _endur-se'n_, sovint reservats a l'escrit.


----------



## Elxenc

Penyafort said:


> Correcte. I per a bona part dels parlants, _portar _i _emportar-se_ són més comuns que no _dur _i _endur-se'n_, sovint reservats a l'escrit.


·
N'és més que evident que,  com valencià, no puc estar d'acord amb la darrera frase: _"_*portar i emportar-se són més comuns que no dur i endur-se'n, sovint reservats a l'escrit*". Tant els valencians com els balears (en Xiscomx ho ha escrit al seu missatge anterior) continuem a usar els verbs dur i endur amb bastant freqüència, alternant-los amb portar i emportar, segons la zona hi ha predomini d'uns verbs o dels altres. No puc parlar amb seguretat pels parlant del català occidental de Catalunya, però em pense que faran igual que nosaltres el valencians, també parlants de l'occidental : Què dus entre mans?; Què duràs per al sopar de cabasset? Quin premi s'endugué/emportà?


----------



## Penyafort

Elxenc said:


> ·
> N'és més que evident que,  com valencià, no puc estar d'acord amb la darrera frase: _"_*portar i emportar-se són més comuns que no dur i endur-se'n, sovint reservats a l'escrit*". Tant els valencians com els balears (en Xiscomx ho ha escrit al seu missatge anterior) continuem a usar els verbs dur i endur amb bastant freqüència, alternant-los amb portar i emportar, segons la zona hi ha predomini d'uns verbs o dels altres. No puc parlar amb seguretat pels parlant del català occidental de Catalunya, però em pense que faran igual que nosaltres el valencians, també parlants de l'occidental : Què dus entre mans?; Què duràs per al sopar de cabasset? Quin premi s'endugué/emportà?



Estic molt d'acord amb el que dius i jo també els alterno moltíssim. Per això he dit _bona part dels parlants_.


----------



## Dymn

_Emportar-se _o _endur-se _quan agafes una cosa i comences a transportar-la, _portar _o _dur _pel propi fet. Suposo que és la mateixa diferència que _adormir-se_ i _dormir_. _Portar _almenys en el sentit literal del verb no pot ser reflexiu.

Per cert _papà _en català sona molt pijo, almenys a Catalunya


----------

